# Reciclado de speaker de ordenador



## Franx (Ene 22, 2009)

Hola a todos quisiera que alguien me diese respuestas a un par de dudillas que tengo relacionadas con el uso de un speaker de ordenador, es uno de estos que estan de manera interior conectados directamente a la placa base, y son los que pruducen esos pitidos de error que todos hemos escuchado.

Bueno pues quisiera conectarlo aun circuito y que produjece al menos ese pitido, ya que parece que aplicandole la corriente directamente no hace nada.Entonces quiesiera saber que habria que hacer para que sonase.Mi nivel es amateur.

Saludos


----------



## piratex (Ene 22, 2009)

Debes hacerle ingresar una señal alterna, digitalmente se logra con un tren de pulsos con una frecuencia variable donde el tono del pitido depende de la frecuencia de la señal con que excitas el speaker.


----------



## arubaro22 (Ene 22, 2009)

prueba con un astable con 555, te adjunto el circuito y los datos que puedas necesitar.
al speaker lo conectas al pin 3 (que es la salida) y  a tierra
la frecuencia a la que oscila es:  f  = 1.44/(C1(R1+2R2)) , te sugiero no exeder 1KHz porque es insoportable, una ayuda, para una f=550Hz : R1=15KΩ, R2=5.6KΩ, C=100nF
espero te sirva, saludos


----------



## Franx (Ene 24, 2009)

oh gracias creo que con esto valdra.Creo que ya entendi el concepto

Saludos.


----------



## arubaro22 (Ene 24, 2009)

por nada, cualquier duda planteala que se te ayuda.

saludos


----------

